

Best cities to live in [pdf] - S4M
http://safecities.economist.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/EIU_Safe_Cities_Index_2015_white_paper-1.pdf

======
PauloManrique
This study lists Rio de Janeiro as safer than Sao Paulo, when Sao Paulo is the
safest state capital of Brazil and the safest state aswell.

It's hard to trust this.

